# 1935-36 Elgin Bluebird kickstand.



## HEMI426

This is a 1935-36 Elgin Bluebird kickstand, it was on this bike when I bought it and still is. Check out the pics, it comes with the anchor bracket and screws (kickstand and bracket only). Shipping should be $20 or less, USPS MONEY ORDER ONLY. The last pic is from the bottom. Thanks


----------



## higgens

Trade for Shelby and I’ll pay shipping?


----------



## HEMI426

No deal but thanks, not really wanting to trade.


----------



## Rust_Trader

$350


----------



## HEMI426

No deal, thanks for the offer


----------



## Rust_Trader

$403


----------



## HEMI426

No Deal, Thanks


----------



## catfish

$425.00


----------



## HEMI426

No deal, but thanks


----------



## HEMI426

Is the bidding over on this?


----------



## catfish

HEMI426 said:


> Is the bidding over on this?



You passed on my bid


----------



## HEMI426

YEP I DID.


----------



## CWCMAN

Reserve not met 😜


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The USPS money order only puts me out of the game.  Good luck with your sale, it is a nice piece.


----------



## bikewhorder

$480


----------



## HEMI426

ND, But thanks for the offer.


----------



## bikewhorder

$500


----------



## HEMI426

Getting close but ND, Thanks


----------



## Rust_Trader

$2500 for the whole bike?


----------



## HEMI426

ND, Was offered $3500 for the whole bike with the Quackenbush bicycle rifle when I first bought it. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## bikewhorder

$501?


----------



## HEMI426

WITHDRAWN


----------



## HEMI426

Dave S could you mark this thread Withdrawn or tell me how to do it, Thanks


----------



## bikebozo

600.00


----------



## HEMI426

ND, Sorry looking for a little more. But thanks for the very fair offer.


----------

